# Quick rental questions! help appreciated



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I am finally going to rent a place of my own after living with a friend and also in a hotel apartment.

Looking to sort this out by the middle of june.

I am looking to pick up something in the Downtown Burj Khalifa area.

Just hoping for some tips!

1) Any buildings to avoid in Downtown, or is generally the standard quite good
2) This 5% tax they put on DEWA, is that something that you have to pay? I have heard that employers can cover something, but is that at their discretion?
3) any other hidden charges or set-up costs that effectively add to your annual fixed expenditure?

4) does 'chiller included' mean anything significant, I'd have thought all flats are centrally cooled? presumably operating the a.c. consumes electricity that you pay for? 

any help will be much appreciated as I really need to get a move on with this and it would be great if I am going in slightly less blind.

Thanks


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> 1) Any buildings to avoid in Downtown, or is generally the standard quite good
> 2) This 5% tax they put on DEWA, is that something that you have to pay? I have heard that employers can cover something, but is that at their discretion?
> 3) any other hidden charges or set-up costs that effectively add to your annual fixed expenditure?


I don't have any idea about the other buildings but i am at Burj View and it is good enough. 

The 5% tax is i think the housing fee and you have to pay that, although they haven't implemented that at every place yet. I haven't paid or billed any so far. It is at your employer's discretion I am afraid.

No hidden charges or any extra fees in my building.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Downtown is an Emaar project, so the buildings are Emaar standard. Whether this is good or bad is a matter of personal opinion..... I've lived in Downtown for 18 months now though and can't complain. 

If you're interested in Old Town i.e. the low-rise buildings - aim for the Al Manzil quarter (Yansoon / Zaafaran / Reehan) as there is less construction noise. 

If you want a gym in your building - go for The Residences, South Ridge or Burj Views. The Lofts have gyms too and are meant to be reasonably priced, but aren't as near to the amenites as the other options. Your nearest supermarket will be a 10-15 minute walk away, which will be unbearable in the summer. 

The 5% tax - this is pretty hit and miss, apparently we will all have to pay it eventually, I don't at the moment but some friends in the area do. Your agent / landlord might be able to advise. 

No other hidden charges for me either.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "chiller". Is that the AC? My understanding is that it's included in the rent, and electricity is charged separately. At least that's how it works where I am in downtown


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If the chiller is included, the a/c so to say is included. The electricity to bring the air in from the central area (done by fans??) is included in your electricity bill but from what I have heard (my utilities are paid and I do not see them) its very small compared to if you have an a/c unit.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

1) Any buildings to avoid in Downtown, or is generally the standard quite good

All built by same developer - Emaar all good quality, some better then others but you have to pay more. ( what is your budget?) 


2) This 5% tax they put on DEWA, is that something that you have to pay? I have heard that employers can cover something, but is that at their discretion?

5% is the housing tax added to your DEWA bill, as far as I am aware everyone pays it, if its under a company lease there may be some reduction? 


3) any other hidden charges or set-up costs that effectively add to your annual fixed expenditure?

DEWA bill monthly charge, DU / showtime entertainment package monthly charge



4) does 'chiller included' mean anything significant, I'd have thought all flats are centrally cooled? presumably operating the a.c. consumes electricity that you pay for?

Chiller is the AC. In some buildings (not in Downtown) chiller is a separate charge, Emaar have started separating the bills so it should be something that you bring up and in the contract when you sign and during negotiations.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks alot for all the responses, very much appreciated 

Will take it all on board and try to get this move sorted over the next week or two.

A little bit annoyed about this housing tax but I guess I will just take it into account in my calculations.

I just want to try to avoid losing out by not getting something I can negotiate for (other than rent/cheques).

DEWA connection will also be a cost I imagine too.

What happens if your washing machine breaks down or your cooker stops working? is it their responsibility?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

If its The Lofts then its all under warranty but most warranties have expired now..

minor maintenance I would say you have to pay for, major is on the account of the owner.

Check contract - should say something along those words.


----------

